# Hij meet zich een harde g aan/perst de klinkers in het Hollandse stramien



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

I would like to know the meaning of these two sentences, since I haven't found it anywhere. This context is about Zjef Vanuytsel.

Een Vlaming kan zich (zowel in het lied als in het dagelijks leven) bedienen van het Standaardnederlands, van zijn eigen dialect of van alles wat ertussen zit, maar vrijwel altijd kun je aan zijn spraak horen dat hij uit België komt. Bij Zjef Vanuytsel kun je dat niet horen. Hij meet zich een harde g aan en perst de klinkers met pijnlijke precisie in het Hollandse stramien.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik begon me al af te vragen wanneer je met een volgend citaat zou komen waarin voor de  zoveelste keer Standaardnederlands pratende of in dit geval zingende Vlamingen om hun taalgebruik op de korrel worden genomen.

Vanwaar die interesse in dat ontwerp?


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Hij meet zich een harde g aan en perst de klinkers met pijnlijke precisie in het Hollandse stramien.
> 
> Groetjes
> Carlos M.S.


 Het betekent dat zijn uitspraak volkomen correct is in deze.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik hoor alleszins geen harde g bij hem. Hij klinkt gewoon Vlaams.


----------



## Peterdg

Intento de traducción:

Un flamenco puede servirse (en una canción o en la vida de todos los días) del neerlandés estándar, de su propio dialecto o de todo lo que se ubica entre los dos, pero casi siempre es posible oír de su pronunciación que es oriundo de Bélgica. Con Zjef Vanuytsel eso no es posible. Adopta una g dura y exprime las vocales con una precisión embarazosa en el patrón holandés.

Mi traducción no es español de alta calidad; es neerlandés con palabras españolas para que puedas descifrar el texto en neerlandés.

Otra observación: el que ha dicho/escrito eso, no tiene oídos y estoy de acuerdo con la observación de Red Arrow: Zjef Vanuytsel suena flamenco.


----------



## eno2

Para mi no tanto. Pero 
siempre he sido capaz de identificar a uno como holandès dentro de las primeras frases.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik hoor alleszins geen harde g bij hem. Hij klinkt gewoon Vlaams.


Toch, hij sprak soms een harde g uit, bijvoorbeeld in de studioversie van "Ik weet wel mijn lief" zong hij: Het viel je erχ teχen.
Maar de typische voorbeeld van een uitspraak die naar het Noord-Nederlands neigde was Wim De Craene.


----------

